# How to create a discussion forum in php?



## kaliman (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi guys I have been doing some little php recently, right now i need to create a forum form. Does anyone how to do so? how to upgrade it and get it working?

Thanks.


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

well the easyest thing would be to use PHPBB (www.phpbb.com) its forum software and free


----------

